# Why isnt clomid working?



## pippi (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi 
I was hoping someone could help iv been on clomid for 7 months. the  first 3 cycles 50mg then the last 4 were 100mg. My blood tests have all come back 9.0. I dint know why its not working for me, as it seems to work for most girls. Is there likely to be something else wrong?? 

Please can someone help ?

pippix


----------



## fowler (Mar 9, 2005)

I am in the same position been taking 50 mg of clomid for 7 months and still not pregnant, ttc for 2 years with pcos  read on american website that if clomid not succesful after 4 months prop wont work.  Has anyone else heard this or anyone had success with clomid and pcos after 7 months


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Sounds like you should both go back to your GP´s and ask to be referred to a specialist centre for a different stimulation regime, maybe injects instead.

Ruth


----------



## Gemsy (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I have been on 100mg clomid for 5 month now, and i too have not O'd yet. Back to my clinic in april, so hopefully we can try something else.

Gem


----------



## pippi (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi,
Thank you for your replys girls, im sorry to here your all kind of in the same position. its so frustrating cos i dont know about you guys but its like their fobbing me off with "your young, youve got plenty of time" .Thanks ruth i think that will be the next stage for me or overy drilling.
Well iv recieved a letter to say my gynae wants to discuss further treatment option so i now feel a little more  .Good luck with you guys, let me know how you get on.  .

Gemsy: good luck with your appointment, let me know how you get on 

Fowler: Maybe it would be worth trying a higher dose  

love pippi


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I got a BFP on my 7th cycle of clomid so don't give up all hope. 
If it does make you ovulate it can work!

Good luck!

Siobhan x


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Congratulations Siobhan! Did you ovulate each time?
Love to all. I'm trying with you.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks

I was only tested twice, once by blood tests & follicle tracking, the 2nd time 21 day blood test only.
I was only on 50mg, the last couple of months I was trying to keep a sort of record of my temperature so that I could keep an eye on when I was ovulating, as luck would have it we hit the jackpot on the 7th month.

Good luck to you all, I have all my fingers & toes crossed! 

Siobhan x


----------



## pippi (Feb 26, 2005)

Congratulations Siobhan,

I'm really pleased clomid worked for you, but I'm not sure if it will for me 7 months i was tested every time and not once have i ovulated.

thanks for your support     it gives me some hope.


----------



## fowler (Mar 9, 2005)

thanks for all your positive replies.  Been reading site for a long time but only just decided to register.  As u can see bit confused about using symbols !  Nice to hear some have had BFP after 7 months of clomid.  gyny app in april I wonder what will be next?


----------



## pippi (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi girls, Well still no positive on the op k's this month, iv got my blood test on Friday so not holding out much hope. I'm looking forward to next week to find out wot the next stage is for me. 

Fowler: maybe we will be iui girlie's together 

Good luck everyone


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi girls!
Hope you dont mind me butting in but wanted to wish you all luck with the clomid. I was on it for 6 cycles. First 2 on 50 mgs, then was increased to 100mgs and as very little was happening on the ovulation front it was increased further to 150mgs. It does seem a huge dose but it certainly worked for me! I wondered why none of you had been increased to this dose? Prob depends on the doc. Anyway I am now 26 weeks pregnant and was full sure we would be going to the next stage of treatment. Instead got very lucky.Please God you will too!!

Love Johanna xx


----------



## fowler (Mar 9, 2005)

pippi good luck for next week i have to wait till april for my app let me know what happens wishing u lots of luck keep me posted.  johanna thanks for your positive reply all of u make me feel positive for the future.  Cheers girls x x


----------



## pippi (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi girls,
fowler its great to here that this still might work for us   ill let you know Wednesday wot the next step is for me, thanks Johanna and    its great you still come on here to give us girls some support 

love pippi


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi all! I was on Clomid and didn't ovulate at all!   By the 3rd month I was up to 200mg and still nothing!! I suppose for some it may not work, but there are other options such as injectables. Don't give up hope, something will work, its just a case of finding out what and unfortunately, that may take a bit of time. Hang on in there!


----------

